# What to clean with ?



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi,
I just got back from a 10 day trip to Iowa, first major trip with my new trailer, and everything went great. Only saw two other OutBack's on the road, where is everyone!!! Since I've been back, I have noticed some rust on the hitch ball, bolts under trailer, and inside rear bumper. Any recommendations or has anyone used somehing that works great to remove or prevent rust?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I sand things like that, or use a wire brush the hit with a good coat of spray paing with a Rust Inhibitive compound. Key is to not let it get away from you, I'm about ready to do this again on my Outback.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

After you clean up the hitch ball, put a light coat of grease on it. This will help inhibit future rust, as well as enable the ball and couple to play together nicely.









Tim


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

To remove rust you can use the old, tried and true naval jelly. You might also look into this.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep! I got me a bottle of naval jelly on the shelf in the garage. Stuff sure comes in handy.

Tim


----------

